# Planning to redo 55 gal



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I am planning on a winter project to completely redo my 55 gallon aquarium. One of the reasons is that this established planted tank has developed what I believe is a white fungus especially on the sags, dwarf hair grass and moss in the tank. Even though is seems to be slowly receding I also noticed hair algae creeping on my driftwood. For a while I thought this tank had reached a point of a sort of harmony or balance where only the usual and easily removed green algae on the glass was the only issue. Otherwise, the water is crystal clear, the plants grow nicely and all of the fish healthy and active.
My current set up is mixture of aquarium substrate with gravel, an AquaClear 110 Power filter, pressurized CO2 at 2 bps, 2 Hagen GLO 54 watt T5HO bulbs suspended some 10" over tank. I also dose the tank once a week with with dry Macro ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums as well as once a week with dry Micro ferts along with a weekly 50% water change and monthly filter service (all rinsed using used tank water only).
I plan to use mostly EcoComplete black substrate over a shallow layer of Caribsea Floramax mixed with some clay for extra iron. The only other changes will be the addition of a currently soaking piece of mopani wood. I am also thinking about using mostly root based plants so I can just lightly use the dry ferts once a week. Any suggestions would be appreciated. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you just want to change I understand, but the reasons you mention are no reason to re-do everything - at least not in my opinion. Eco is a good choice just because it is the easiest of any substrate I've ever used. It doesn't require rinsing and if you don't want the fluid that is in there with it, just drain it off before you dump in the tank. I've used it in 4 tanks now and made the mistake of trying to rinse it once - never again.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree, changing because you want a change is fine but your reasons you stated i cant justify that. If you are growing things that are not supposed to be there then your tank is out of balance, and it may not be by much( it doesnt take much) i forget to add ferts one day and i can tell it when i get home from work.. But if you redo the tank and dont fix the problem... the problem will eventually return.

Rick


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks to jrman83 and whitetiger61for your rapid responses and comments. I totally agree that the current issue in the tank does not really justify a total redo but I forgot to mention that another reason is that I am going to use some of the 55 gal tank's substrate to start a 29 gallon fish only tank (for now) since I want to add some different fish to the planted tanks I have and the smaller tank will suffice for transferring current fish. Since the substrate is both loaded with beneficial bacteria and able to be planted I will have that option at a later date. I will try and clear up the current issue though this tank used to be in balance. After thinking about it a little more I believe the cause has to do with my CO2 since my drop checker color is way off after a recent CO2 tank refill and minor bubble count adjustments. Does that sound logical? Thanks again to you both - Happy Holidays!:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't see it mentioned, how long has the current setup been up and running?

I'm running eco ontop of dirt. Plants LOVE this combo. This fert rich dirt enables me to dose less than 1/2 EI. (No3 and po4 off charts if I full dose) Only algae to speak of is the gsa on the glass. 

When I redo, Imma go alot less dirt (like what you'll be doing) or no dirt at all and just run tabs and full EI. (Dirt is dirty!!  )

PS: If the 29 is your 2nd tank, welcome to the disease known as MTS! You're well on your way to be that crazy fish person!


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks FishFlow for your input and to answer your question the 55 gal has been up and running over a year at least in its various forms. It really is time for a change with some real nutrient substrate added to my current set up.
By the way, the 29 gal I am starting as my fish only (for now) is actually my 3rd aquarium. Besides the 55 gal I also have a 40 gal breeder in my living room, which is my first attempt at a dirt based planted tank. I used black Estes aquarium gravel over mineralized top soil (a long and dirty process) with a large piece of mopani wood and some slate caves I built. So far so good but yes it is a bit messy once you try to replant or clean. I tried to use plants and cuttings from my 55 gal since they were growing so well, so very few plants were bought for this tank. Thanks again for your response. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aquaman55g said:


> Thanks to jrman83 and whitetiger61for your rapid responses and comments. I totally agree that the current issue in the tank does not really justify a total redo but I forgot to mention that another reason is that I am going to use some of the 55 gal tank's substrate to start a 29 gallon fish only tank (for now) since I want to add some different fish to the planted tanks I have and the smaller tank will suffice for transferring current fish. Since the substrate is both loaded with beneficial bacteria and able to be planted I will have that option at a later date. I will try and clear up the current issue though this tank used to be in balance. After thinking about it a little more I believe the cause has to do with my CO2 since my drop checker color is way off after a recent CO2 tank refill and minor bubble count adjustments. Does that sound logical? Thanks again to you both - Happy Holidays!:animated_fish_swimm


I have never heard of co2 causing that isuue but i guess its possible..jrman could answer that question better than me..he is more experienced with co2 

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never experienced or read about what you're talking about and I have gone from extremes of too little to too much in my tanks over the years.

I'm not sure how to understand what you mean when you refer to your drop checker. If you have 4dkh fluid in it, how can it be off? Also, not sure where you bought your DC, but the little bottle it comes with is not 4dkh fluid. Sounds like you are doing something wrong with it like adding tank water? I understand having to adjust bubble count after a refill, but you should be able to get pretty close to where you were before refill and then tweak from there.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks again jrman83,

I purchased my Cal Aqua double bulb drop checker from Green Leaf Aquariums in Florida and it comes with 2 solutions. There is a green reference solution to be placed into the closed bulb and the blue indicator solution which goes into the other glass bulb that when installed is in contact with the water. The indicator solution is supposed to turn the same color green once the CO2 level in the tank is adjusted correctly. The directions for the drop checker do not advise the user to add any other solutions. :animated_fish_swimm


----------

